# 8" trenching bucket



## Ahr6912 (Aug 8, 2021)

Looking for a 8" trenching bucket for the BH77.
Seen one on Titan/Palletforks.com but thought you guys would have a better idea where to get one. Thanks.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

See if these are cheaper then what you are looking at?









Narrow Trencher Bucket






www.bxpanded.com


----------

